# I've Taken Up Yoga . . .



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2014)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 21, 2014)

Are you gonna borrow brinks yoga pants ?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2014)

I do yoga in my pink g-string.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 21, 2014)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Oct 21, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I do yoga in my pink g-string.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 21, 2014)

I like my Yoga with granola and raspberries.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 21, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 21, 2014)

Who hasn't heard of Yogurt!
Yogurt the Wise!
Yogurt the All-Powerful!
Yogurt the Magnificent!
Please, please, don't make a fuss. I'm just plain Yogurt.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 21, 2014)

I was hopeing that someone would get that reference....
Nicely done sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Why don't I do yoga? Because my family loves me wound up tighter than a ball of rubber bands, and it's endearing when I slam the phone down, and mutter and swear at my invisible boss.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Oct 21, 2014)

What's next. Pole dancing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks like pole dancing is in someone else's future as well . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Brink (Oct 21, 2014)

No tail, no tail, no tail, no tail, no tail, no tail, NICE TAIL!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2014)

Brink said:


> No tail, no tail, no tail, no tail, no tail, no tail, NICE TAIL!


----------



## Brink (Oct 21, 2014)

You can't just edit the pic, and not show it was edited. That's not right. Not even good drawing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2014)

Brink said:


> You can't just edit the pic, and not show it was edited. That's not right. Not even good drawing.



Yes I can. What part of . . .



Kevin said:


> ....You also have to overcome the fact I will do all I can to sabotage your efforts.



. . . do you not understand?


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh, oh ooohhhh, now my back hurts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 22, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I do yoga in my pink g-string.




Some things, you just can't unsee!! Even if it is in your head.

You'll be getting my therapy bills Kevin.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 22, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> Some things, you just can't unsee!! Even if it is in your head.
> 
> You'll be getting my therapy bills Kevin.


Hey, at least you can get good pricing on pharmaceuticals up there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 22, 2014)

I have a picture of me in a leopard skin thing if yall need to see it to get the image of Kevin out of your head.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 22, 2014)

Damn you, Tony. That image was finally gone. @Kenbo, pick up some extra narcotics for me please. Something to keep me dream free and comatose for at last 6 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 22, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I have a picture of me in a leopard skin thing if yall need to see it to get the image of Kevin out of your head.




:OMG: Just before I go to bed- I will have nightmares for the rest of the week!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 22, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> :OMG: Just before I go to bed- I will have nightmares for the rest of the week!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If you send me some awesome wood I won't post the picture.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Tclem said:


> What's next. Pole dancing



I can see Tony @Tclem now, in his pink tutu jumping from the fireplace mantel and pole dancing, jeez why on earth did I think of that, the thought gives me chills and now I'm gonna have nightmares to boot. Perish the thought.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 22, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> I can see Tony @Tclem now, in his pink tutu jumping from the fireplace mantel and pole dancing, jeez why on earth did I think of that, the thought gives me chills and now I'm gonna have nightmares to boot. Perish the thought.




So a typical MS Wednesday night then?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------

